# Mr. Cartoon Interview



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bad ass bro!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I see nothing


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Inspiring! :thumbsup:


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

wow that was inspiring!


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Is this an April fools joke. 
It's a blank post


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

Chicago-n said:


> Is this an April fools joke.
> It's a blank post


Its for real, sorry you cant see it because other are seeing it. you can try *Facebook/theartoflowriding *


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool shit!


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Good stuff Danny.:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Great video!!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Cool video.. I would suggest a new host though..


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

A lot of wisdom, a lot of talent and much respect to Mr. Cartoon. Very cool video, thanks for posting


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

AWESOME VIDEO!!! WILL BE WATCHING FOR MORE!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

a lot of people don't want murals tho.


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

slo said:


> a lot of people don't want murals tho.


There are people that dont like murals, but there are a lot of people that do, and will pay big money to have a top notch mural on there ride.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Great video lowriding is a big part of my life


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

STYLECC61 said:


> There are people that dont like murals, but there are a lot of people that do, and will pay big money to have a top notch mural on there ride.


 oh OK. Cool.


----------



## reddnis81 (Jul 2, 2011)

i luv that 61 impala i keep rewinding the part where he is cruising thru the alley somebody turn it off lol the murals on the milk trukk fukkin killin me so hard murals i believe can make a car and on other hand not all cars need a mural but because it has dont mean it did expressing art is what i think wen i see a mural or it could b tellin a mini story or jus showing off art work jus as pinstripping can make a nice car a really really nice car all of a sudden it has more miles on it showing love where love is shown


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

STYLECC61 said:


> There are people that dont like murals, but there are a lot of people that do, and will pay big money to have a top notch mural on there ride.


Agreed ! ..


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Damn. That was a high quality professional video. I hope they get picked up as a show on TV.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

slo said:


> a lot of people don't want murals tho.


a lot of people don't want clown tattoos either :dunno:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice vid :thumbsup:


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Good mural work is damn hard to find.


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------

